# Pittsburgh area



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

I will be in Pittsburgh for Thursday, Friday, Sat, Sun...can anyone recommend any "must do" rides out there? Road or Mountiain if you so choose.
Thanks in advance,
JP


----------



## saba (Jul 17, 2007)

*Pa*

Rent and head out towards Ligoneer. In a little town there is a very decent shop Speedgoat. The staff is very friendly and helpful and will either send you up the mountain for some rocks or point you towards a nice rolling ride in the Laurel Mtns area. Takes about 45 minutes outside PGH


----------



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

Assuming you have ridden the area...what routes do you recommend?


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

This info is interesting to know, living near Morgantown, WV and going up there once in a blue moon to do major shopping!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Also, talking about Pittsburgh area, can anyone suggest a site/place to look for ?charity rides? non-atheletic races during this summer? (OR IN WV) I'd like to gage myself without looking like I'm trying to race, but to compare endurance/etc. I barely have a year under my belt.... so you understand, right? (this all sounds bad any which way I try to write it...)


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Pittsburgh Rides*

There's a MS150 ride from Pittsbiurgh Coneaught lake or somewhere around there in June. Theres's also Pedal Pittsburgh even on I think May 18. There are also several charity rides on the Youghiogheny Trail.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info, that'll give me a place to begin looking and learning~


----------



## herzeleid (Feb 2, 2005)

You must do the MS150 in June. I was intimidated at first, but after doing it, I did it 7 years in a row, I couldn't wait for the next year to ride it. I've since moved away from Pittsburgh, and sorely miss that ride. There is one for the VA chapter that I might do this summer. 

As for rides in Pittsburgh, North Park has a very nice loop around the lake, good mix of ups and downs. You can also look up the Dirty Dozen ride online and find out the route they take, it's pretty much riding up the 12 most steep hills in Pittsburgh. The grade on some is ridiculous, I've ridden up only one, and that was killer.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

oscar2 said:


> There's a MS150 ride from Pittsbiurgh Coneaught lake or somewhere around there in June. Theres's also Pedal Pittsburgh even on I think May 18. There are also several charity rides on the Youghiogheny Trail.


http://www.pedalpittsburgh.org/


----------

